# Super Mario vs Megaman



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Which one is better and why?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Who is megaman???


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

megaman all the way. i mean, he is MEGA, man. and he can do way more cool things than mario.


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

Grew up with Mario, never really got into Megaman until later on.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

jhanniffy said:


> Who is megaman???


:eek


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Tough choice, but I went with Mega Man. Admittedly, though, that's probably more because of the music (at least in MM2) than because of Mega Man himself, per se.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Grew up with Nintendo. Mario in a heartbeat.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like them both.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

jhanniffy said:


> Who is megaman???


blasphemy :blank


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Mario









Megaman


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

Megaman. I've beaten Megaman X a thousand times.. **** never gets old.


----------



## Trololo (Mar 8, 2011)

I picked Mario. I've never even played Megaman before but I'm sure they're both great.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I never played Megaman, but I always thought he was a cooler character.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I've never played Megaman, so when it comes to games I have to go with Mario.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Super Mario, because it is awesome and I've never heard of Megaman.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

mario!
Especially the oldschool Super Mario world for super nintendo.

Only played mega man for about 10 minutes before


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Super Mario, because it is awesome and I've never heard of Megaman.


:boogie


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Super Mario Bros. all but saved home video game consoles from oblivion, so from a historical standpoint, I definitely have to go with Mario. That said, there are at least two kinds of video gamer: those that play games for the _experience_ of it, and those that play them for the _challenge_ of it.

Experience gamers (like myself) prefer Mario, for the diversity of gimmicky level designs, hidden stuff around every corner, and general funkiness of the Mario universe. The pitch-perfect Mario controls are easily mastered by anyone, and are conducive to exploring the game at your own pace with as little time spent warming up to them as possible.

Challenge gamers tend to prefer Megaman, for the greater degree of difficulty, shrewd weapon management, and climactic boss battles. It might take trial and error to memorize boss patterns and vulnerabilities, but challenge gamers thrive on overcoming the odds.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Who is megaman???


*slap* How _dare _you!

lol

I don't want to choose. I love them both.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

don't know who Megaman is? very disrespectful to say that


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Megaman all the way! I mean it is a robot vs a human, and as Watson has shown us recently, we should all accept the inevitable computer uprising. 
Plus once Megaman hits Mario once (or twice) with his mega buster, he'd have all the abilities of Mario.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Zero>both of them


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

anonymid said:


> :boogie


damn, that brings back memories lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh god, now I am all nostalgic. WHY CAN'T I GO BACK IN TIME! *sobs*


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

I like Megaman the character but I preferred the Mario games..

voted Megaman anyways


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I refuse to answer cuz I like them both!


----------

